# Winter cover crop to pasture by next Spring?



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello. I am looking for advice and I am hoping that someone on this forum can help me.

Let me start by saying that I know absolutely nothing about row crops. I have raised a few backyard gardens over the years that would probably rank 5 on a scale of 1-10. I do have limited knowledge of cattle as I grew up working summers on my grandfather's farm. I have a tractor and a bush hog that I know how to use but that's about the limit of my farming knowledge.

I recently purchased 12 acres which has been used for row crops over the past several years. The previous owner who lives out of state has allowed a local farm to use the property for farming (hand shake agreement). I have been trying for a week or so to get in touch with the farmer with no luck. When I bought the property, I am embarrassed to admit that I thought (assumed) that it had been sowed in grass like Kentucky 31. I now believe that it is sowed in some type of cover crop, maybe wheat or rye grass. Someone applied lime to the field about a week ago, and I have not been able to track them down. I have attached some pictures and would really appreciate someone confirming this.

My intentions for the property are to build a barn and repair fences this fall and I would like to buy some cattle next Spring. I need to convert this winter wheat to pasture ASAP. I don't really know the best course of action to make this happen. I would rather keep costs to a minimum.

I have no idea of the value of the wheat crop that is currently growing. Does it make sense to allow it to grow and let someone harvest it? Is there a possibility that someone would pay me for the crop?

Should I go ahead and overseed with perennial grasses now?

Let me add that I don't need the best pasture in the county. I just need something that works keeping cost to a minimum.

Please help!

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Awful late to be sowing perennial grass in the Mid-South.....much better to do so in the fall....like the middle of September.

Yep, that looks like wheat....you need to make a connection with someone because if they spread lime they are probably planning on continuing farming your ground. Contact the fella you bought the ground from for answers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I would make sure you get in touch with whoever has been using it. At least let them get current wheat off field. An really do much in way of seeding until fall anyways. You don't want to have nieghbors that are angry over something that won't affect your planting anyway. They may be angry over losing acres in general but at least you wouldn't be kicking them of current planting. Your fences may be good but you never know when having a friendly neighbor will be useful.


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

I have the name and telephone of the farmer. Thus far he will not return my calls nor answer his phone. Previous Owner claims he notified the farmer the property sold. The farmer lives about twenty miles away so he is not my neighbor. Believe me, I would love to get ahold of him but aside from driving to his home and waiting for him to show up I am not sure how to make that happen. I really think it's such a small crop to him he doesn't care enough to call me back.. And besides, he is the one growing a crop on my property without even giving me a call or much less returning my calls.

Sounds like I need to wait until fall to sow some grass. Any suggestions on what I should sow? I know someone who has a broadcast seeder I can borrow. Will that work?

Thanks.


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

Vol said:


> Awful late to be sowing perennial grass in the Mid-South.....much better to do so in the fall....like the middle of September.
> 
> Yep, that looks like wheat....you need to make a connection with someone because if they spread lime they are probably planning on continuing farming your ground. Contact the fella you bought the ground from for answers.
> 
> Regards, Mike


It almost looks like volunteer wheat as I didn't see any rows. A good electric fence would let you get cattle on it quickly or you could let it grow and have someone round bale it for you. You could then come back with a cover crop and run cattle later in the summer. Split the field in half and plant grass on 6A this fall while keeping a cover crop on the other 6A allowing you to carry your livestock during the winter.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

envirope said:


> I have the name and telephone of the farmer. Thus far he will not return my calls nor answer his phone. Previous Owner claims he notified the farmer the property sold. The farmer lives about twenty miles away so he is not my neighbor. Believe me, I would love to get ahold of him but aside from driving to his home and waiting for him to show up I am not sure how to make that happen. I really think it's such a small crop to him he doesn't care enough to call me back.. And besides, he is the one growing a crop on my property without even giving me a call or much less returning my calls.
> Sounds like I need to wait until fall to sow some grass. Any suggestions on what I should sow? I know someone who has a broadcast seeder I can borrow. Will that work?
> Thanks.


You bought ground that was under contract. By sowing wheat the contract was "initiated". Or even if it is volunteer wheat, spreading lime has done the same thing. Either way the farmer has something invested into this years crop. You should do everything you can to get a hold.of him and find out what the deal is. He may live 20 miles away, but your neighbors will know and remember how you deal with him. I wouldn't do anything until you talk with the farmer.

You can also ask your neighbors if they know what the deal is. Could go a long way to having good relationships with your neighbors and the community.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

envirope said:


> I have the name and telephone of the farmer. Thus far he will not return my calls nor answer his phone. Previous Owner claims he notified the farmer the property sold. The farmer lives about twenty miles away so he is not my neighbor. Believe me, I would love to get ahold of him but aside from driving to his home and waiting for him to show up I am not sure how to make that happen. I really think it's such a small crop to him he doesn't care enough to call me back.. And besides, he is the one growing a crop on my property without even giving me a call or much less returning my calls.
> 
> Sounds like I need to wait until fall to sow some grass. Any suggestions on what I should sow? I know someone who has a broadcast seeder I can borrow. Will that work?
> 
> Thanks.


Send him a certified letter introducing yourself and asking if there is anything that you should know from a previous relationship. That will give him a opportunity to voice concerns if he has any. He may not have any intentions.

If you have not sown acreage before you will be better off to hire it done. Sow about 20-25 pounds of seed per acre to get a good grazing stand.

Sow a pasture mix for cattle that has a endophyte friendly fescue, a grazing type Orchard grass(persist), a legume, and a meadow brome. That should be a good mix for the cattle you want.

Regards, Mike


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

JMT said:


> You bought ground that was under contract. By sowing wheat the contract was "initiated". Or even if it is volunteer wheat, spreading lime has done the same thing. Either way the farmer has something invested into this years crop. You should do everything you can to get a hold.of him and find out what the deal is. He may live 20 miles away, but your neighbors will know and remember how you deal with him. I wouldn't do anything until you talk with the farmer.
> 
> You can also ask your neighbors if they know what the deal is. Could go a long way to having good relationships with your neighbors and the community.


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

Your making a lot of assumptions here that are just simply incorrect. My purchase contract included a written signed statement from the previous Owner that the property was free and clear of all lease agreements etc. and the farmer had been notified. I have lived in the community for 35 years and less than 1/4 mile from the property for 7 years. I already know most of the neighbors and many of them including a couple that has lived directly across the street for 50 years had no idea who was farming the property. The farmer is the one who is trespassing. Writing a certified letter is a good idea from someone below. I am going to that today. The ideal situation would be for him to harvest the wheat and sow some grass for me this fall.


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

qcfarms said:


> It almost looks like volunteer wheat as I didn't see any rows. A good electric fence would let you get cattle on it quickly or you could let it grow and have someone round bale it for you. You could then come back with a cover crop and run cattle later in the summer. Split the field in half and plant grass on 6A this fall while keeping a cover crop on the other 6A allowing you to carry your livestock during the winter.


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

Vol said:


> Send him a certified letter introducing yourself and asking if there is anything that you should know from a previous relationship. That will give him a opportunity to voice concerns if he has any. He may not have any intentions.
> 
> If you have not sown acreage before you will be better off to hire it done. Sow about 20-25 pounds of seed per acre to get a good grazing stand.
> 
> ...


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions. Good idea on the letter. Exactly the type of advice I needed.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If the farmer is 20 miles away, there is a pretty good chance he also farms some other ground in YOUR area (IMHO, he wouldn't haul equipment 20 miles for one 12 acre piece, anyhow). What ever was spread (perhaps lime or chicken litter), may have been by 'accident' where the farmer didn't tell the hired help or local co-op, he no longer had the parcel. I just wouldn't be quick to burn a bridge when maybe he could help you with planting your desired crop.

My two cents today.

Larry


----------



## envirope (Mar 27, 2017)

Farmer called me back. He has no interest in farming the property unless he can plant soy beans which is not going to happen. He said his intention was to harvest the wheat and plant soy beans. He suggested letting the wheat go to seed.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

One real positive here, is that you shouldn't have toxic fescue in the mix if it has been cropped. Gives you a chance to establish novel endophyte without having to eradicate the toxic stuff first. The Tenn guys have given you some mix ideas, and can certainly help more with what works or doesn't in that area. But not having K31 there is a blessing.


----------

